# willow bustic from Bluegrass



## phinds (Apr 18, 2014)

Here's another wood I got from Les. I'm not familiar with this one. This piece is perfectly quartersawn. Les do you have any pics of a flat cut surface? I noticed that this piece has fluted grain like butternut and if that's a common characteristic of this wood then there should be a nifty face grain patterns on flat cut surfaces.




face grain




end grain




end grain closeup showing that it is diffuse porous with radial pore multiples (Hey, don't you wish YOU could speak Greek )

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 18, 2014)

I only have more from the same board. I wanted to get all the guy had left (urbanforestrecycling.com) but he sold the rest of what he had the day before. May have been just as well. As much as I loved working it, it set my lungs on fire. The sawyer said he had never had anyone else react to it. He said a lot of the KEys hardwoods seem to effect almost nobody. He said one of the woods only effects him and it sets him on sneezing fits. The Jucaro and Cuban Mahogany had no effect. The Jucaro is almost closer to working metal than wood, Willow Bustic was close. Very glad I could help you find something new. It is also sometimes called Bully wood or Bullet wood also White Bully... from my research.

The sawyer did say it frequently has grain that is almost alive and 3Din effect. Mine had some curl and when I had just a coat or 2 of finish it had some crazy, tiny fleck patterns.


----------



## phinds (Apr 18, 2014)

I doubt if the patterns you saw were what would properly be called "fleck" since that is reserved for ray flake/fleck and that's not what you're seeing, I'm just about positive. There IS a pattern due to the way the pores show up. You can see it on my face grain pic above, or are talking about something else?


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 18, 2014)

Yeah especially over by the lighter area on top. It almost looked like an Escher design with just a couple coats. The drum in my avvy pic is from the same wood.


----------



## Blueglass (Jul 15, 2016)

@GeorgeS maybe compare this to your unknown FL wood?


----------



## phinds (Jul 15, 2016)

Blueglass said:


> @GeorgeS maybe compare this to your unknown FL wood?


end grain on this one is so different from his wood that I'm sure they're not the same but I see what you mean based on face grain similarity.


----------

